# Rally Crash Movies



## Dannybig (Aug 3, 2004)

I found some rally crash movies online... and I thought maby you would like it?

So...

http://www.myfreeweb.nl/rally
http://www.myfreeweb.nl/rally1
http://www.myfreeweb.nl/rally2


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Some sounds would be nice, but cool vids anyways. When the hood pops open on the focus, that's some scary stuff to happen while you're racing.


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

the comp i'm on won't play mpg :wtf:


----------

